# Omnisphere 2 best of for pads / Strings / Choirs / plucks ?



## AMAROK13

What do you think of Omnisphere 2 about (Pads / Strings / choirs / plucks)?

Does he excel in this area or there is another Vst which is higher in this kind of sounds?


----------



## X-Bassist

AMAROK13 said:


> What do you think of Omnisphere 2 about (Pads / Strings / choirs / plucks)?
> 
> Does he excel in this area or there is another Vst which is higher in this kind of sounds?


Not my first choice for choirs, Omni 2 is excellent for Pads, synths, plucks, Arps, Bass Synths, Synth Strings, Bells. Amazing sounding with many, many great presets (now 13,000?). The Unfinished also has many great preset packs as well (with full video walkthroughs). 

Owning Keyscape adds 1000 more amazing presets to 02 (free download from Spectrasonics). Plus now you can use your own samples. My number one synth. Check one of the videos of presets:



A second choice you can look at (especialy if you're looking for more EDM/edgy sounds) is Lethal from Lethal Audio. Great plucks, pads, leads, bells, bass synths...
https://www.lethalaudio.com/
Got it recently with all expansions for $99 (just first fifty- but worked for me recently)
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/lethal-all-24-expansions.74406/


----------



## chocobitz825

there are some incredible preset packs you can get from different makers that really expand omnisphere. Its a great tool.


----------



## AMAROK13

Thanks a lot for your answers.

For the choirs, which Vst is excellent in the field?

Not a Vst needing Kontakt, I do not have it

Omnisphere 2 looks really monstrous and has infinite possibilities.

It is true that there is so much development of sound banks that it could be self-sufficient.

Regarding Lethal a very good Vst, but having already Nexus 2 and some expansions not sure that it brings me a more


----------



## Jaap

Depends a bit on how you want to use the choirs? Do you want some etereal background choirs or more realistic or something else?
Omnisphere is not something you should consider if you want realistic and deep sampled instruments, but if you want a great personal universe where you can have a lifetime of inspiration filled with everything going from ambient pads, till analog growling till experimental madness then this is the one. Now with the just released Omnisphere 2.5 update, expanding its options even more it opens up a whole next extra world for us developers and there are many many amazing talented people out there making great expansions that extend it in every direction you want to go.
Take a look at developers like Pluginguru, Joseph Hollo, Rocky Mountain Sounds, TheUnfinished, Subsonicartz, Pulsesetter etc to get a bit an idea 
In this link you can find basically all the Omnisphere 2 sets that have been released: https://www.rockymountainsounds.com/cold

This piece is created from my own presets, but I used as well in those presets one of the vocal soundsources from Omnisphere. Furthermore nothing else is used beside Omnisphere 2, no extra effects and such, just my own Omnisphere 2 presets.


----------



## AMAROK13

Thank you for your reply.

In fact the choirs is for a more angelic presence.

here is an example



Thank you for the example, beautiful.

I'm not at all a person who will do sound design or that will really go into the bowels of Omnisphere 2. But rather use the patches to me the effects and the beautiful arpegiator that gives life really sound.

What captivates me about Omnisphere 2 the purity dimension of the Pads, Strings, Chorus a pure beauty.

I went to the different references that you gave me, I thank you for that.

Indeed sumptuous banks of sound.

I really want to take Omnisphere 2, but on the other hand, I tell myself that I will never go deep, is it not more reasonable to take sound banks for Nexus 2 and other Vst?


----------



## Jaap

You're welcome Amarok  I think that is the advantage of Omnipshere, it is so popular, also amongst sound designers that there are so many banks created and even the core presets (around 13.000 or something?) should keep you busy for a while haha and due to the fact that there is so much availabe and also still yet to be discovered by the creators, you actually never have to dive into the whole doing the sound design for yourself.
I think there is hardly any synth that has so many different presets that have been made for it. And because Omnisphere is a sort of jack of all trades, the variety is gigantic and I think it comes down to a matter of taste if it is up to your liking 

Edit: missed the video when I replied, but yeah those kind of vocals are great to do with Omnisphere and you don't need any additional sound presets for that as the basic presets cover that area as well


----------



## Jaap

Quickly loaded up Omnisphere 2 and selected the basic vocal patches from the Omnisphere 2 library. As you can see there are many many sounds and all great out of the box. Played through randomly to let you hear whats in it


----------



## Mornats

Take a look at Soundiron's Olympus or Mercury choirs. The Elements versions are good value and work in the free Kontakt Player.


----------



## DS_Joost

Omnisphere isn't great with pads...

Because it's great with everything! It's a be all, end all synth, and actually delivers on that promise. It is (especially since 2.5 and the hardware synth integration) the best VSTI ever made in my opinion. My desert island instrument. If I don't know how to start, I always load up Omnisphere first. The rest comes later.

Trust me, most everything synthesized you can think up can be done with Omnisphere. It's a DEEP DEEP synth and requires a couple of years (yes that's right) to truly get the most out of it. On the surface it's already great, but once you dive down into it's depths, it is miles beyond what any synth can do.

This is of course my opinion, mind that. But I stand by it. The thing is mindblowingly creative.

The only thing it can't do is modular... but I never missed that. I use the Modular V for that, but it's not my workhorse synth in any way. More like just a fun distraction (however, dat bass!!!).

(The choirs are a secret weapon, by the way. Some of them are really good for basic choir work, and they sound fantastically bombastic!)


----------



## sostenuto

Soundsources from Vocal Planet are so impressive !! Check out the list on this Link. The 'Human Voices' __ 374 Soundsources. 

https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/omnisphere/omnisphere-library.php


----------



## AMAROK13

Thank you very much to all of you for taking the time to answer me and for giving me your valuable advice.

With all my heart, thank you again for your precious.

Not easy indeed to make the right choice compared to a Vst.

Here, Omnisphere 2 is really the versatile Vst and it does it admirably.

It is true that it offers beautiful and very diverse choirs, largely sufficient for my use.

Thanks also for the information for the Soundiron products, also excellent.

I opened another post, to finalize my choice on Omnisphere 2.

I thank you in advance for your advice


----------

